# La Floridita Limited Edition Robusto Maduro Cigar Review - la floridita robusto 5X 60



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

loose draw, lots of smoke, sharp burn (no touch ups or re-lights) flavors were fairly muted but mainly consisted of earthy tobacco with very slight...

Read the full review here: La Floridita Limited Edition Robusto Maduro Cigar Review - la floridita robusto 5X 60


----------

